# PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben



## dEfAuLtk2k (23. Juli 2014)

*PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Hallo,

wie kann ich am einfachsten Pc Lüfter ohne Pc betreiben? Wollte ein paar aufs Aquarium setzen, da bei diesen Temperaturen die Fische kurz vor dem Garpunkt sind.

Habe zwar schon gesucht, finde aber nur ältere Beiträge wo noch Kabel beschnitten und gelötet werden muss. Dies will ich gerne vermeiden.

Gibts kein Netzteil mit passenden Kabel, andem man die Lüfter direkt anschließen kann?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Dellio (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

entweder nimmst einfach n pc netzteil mit dem adapterstecker oder die bastelst dir was mit batterien.. machst de halt 4 oder 6 AA batterien... oder ne autobatterie aber pass auf die fische auf 

du müsstest doch mit ner büroklammer in die stecker der lüfter kommen.. bisschen isolierband und bastellaune dann klappt das schon


----------



## S754 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Kauf einfach Lüfter mit 4-pin Molex Stecker und schließ die an irgendein 0815 PC Netzteil an. Hat halt den Nachteil, dass man die Lüfter nicht regeln kann.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Kommt drauf an welche Lüfter es sind normale 3 Pin Lüfter funktionieren natürlich mit jeder DC Spannungsquelle bis 12V aber bei PWM Lüfter wirst du es schwer haben da du ein PWM signal brauchst dass der Lüfter weiß wie schnell er laufen soll^^


----------



## Kotor (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Netzteil extern, 240V an 4-Pin Stecker 12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

+ Adapter zum Lüfter 

BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved schwarz/schwarz (BFA-MSC-M33F7VKK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Alternative falls man das Geld ausgeben will:
http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7kbakj84ef_e


kotor


----------



## Gysi1901 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Weiterer Verwendungszweck im Sommer: einen Grill damit belüften, wenn Hunger und Ungeduld mal wieder besonders groß sind^^ Hat mein ehemaliger Mitbewohner, Informatiker, mal gemacht. Die Würste glichen danach einer schwarz angestrichenen Kokosnuss; innen weiß und kalt.


----------



## Kotor (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

... oder lecker Fisch ! 

Sorry ...


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*



Kotor schrieb:


> ... oder lecker Fisch !
> 
> Sorry ...


 

Ich wusste das sowas kommt 



Kotor schrieb:


> Netzteil extern, 240V an 4-Pin Stecker 12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> + Adapter zum Lüfter
> 
> ...


 

Genau sowas habe ich gesucht. Ich danke dir!
Bei den Aquariumlüfter habe ich gelesen das die nicht so efektiv sein sollen und ziehmlich laut.


----------



## Lugior (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Also wenn du da mehr Kühlen willst schaffst du das nur mit einer Pumpe und Radiator.


----------



## freezy94 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Oder gleich etwas professionelles. 
Aquarienkühler bei ZooRoyal: Durchlaufkühler & Ventilationskühler.


----------



## Skkwiddly (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Ansonsten hilft es auch mal tagsüber die Beleuchtung bei diesen warmen Tagen einfach auszulassen


----------



## Bastian90 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Ich hatte damals für solche zwecke eine 12V Netzteil...


----------



## Lugior (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Die Durchlaufkühler sind ja übertrieben teuer. Das ist sicher nichts anderes was eine Wakü auch leistet, musst nur einen Filter einbauen damit sich nichts zu setzt.


----------



## Akors (1. August 2014)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC betreiben*

Es geht noch einfacher. Nimm ein altes Handy Ladegerät die haben meist 5v dc 0,600mh a  da schneidest das Kabel ab innen sind 2 Kabel meistens   1 weises   1 rotes,   das eine ist Masse das andere ist Strom   selbiges machst du mit dem PC Lüfter  rot ist Strom schwarz ist Masse ,    Masse an Masse frimeln isolieren   rot auf Rot frimeln isolieren  sollte es nicht drehen dann umgekehrt liegt an den kabelfarben sind da echt überall verschieden bei den Stecker Netzteilen) fertig  so betreibe ich an meinem Rechner mit Hilfe meines alten Blackberry Ladegeräts 6 120mm Lüfter  die drehen allerdings so langsam das man die schon mit der Hand anwerfen muss (ist so gewollt bei meinem selbstbau Case).  sollte dir die Lüfter allerdings nicht stark genug drehen kauf Dier bei Amazone für 8 Euro ein 12v 1a dc Stecker Netzteil vorzugsweise ein etwas teureres universalnetzteil mit dem man die Spannung regeln kann  3,5,7,12v   damit kann man dann auch die Dreh Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter rauf und runterregeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

